# Obtener a partir del puerto paralelo, un puerto usb?



## Arturo Vega (Nov 20, 2006)

alguien sabe como puedo obtener a partir del puerto paralelo o el com, un puerto usb, es decir fabricar un circuito adaptador, ¿existe?
Aiudenme please!!


----------



## agustinzzz (Nov 21, 2006)

Se podria, pero necesitaria una alimentacion externa debido a la potencia que maneja el puerto paralelo.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 22, 2006)

Hola a todos:

No sé si sepueda, pero a primera vista no lo veo muy factible, ya que com su nombre lo induca, el puerto paralelo, envía sus datos de manera paralela, todos los datos al mismo tiempo.

Y el puerto USB (Universal Serial Bus), envía los datos de manera Serial, A menos que pudieras hacer un programa para que cada bit del puerto paralelo envíe sus datos de manera serial, no conozco otra forma.

Un saludo al foro


----------



## microloquillo (Nov 26, 2006)

Si se puede existen adaptadores de echo yo vendí uno para conectar una impresora las computadoras portátiles nuevas vienen sin puerto paralelo y le tenes que meter este dispositivo sale alrededor de 65$ argentinos. Desde ya que si lo buscas lo enconaras.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 27, 2006)

Arturo Vega dijo:
			
		

> alguien sabe como puedo obtener a partir del puerto paralelo o el com, un puerto usb, es decir fabricar un circuito adaptador, ¿existe?
> Aiudenme please!!



Con un modulo FTDI autolimentado, no deberias tener ningun problema.

Saludos.


----------



## DobleA (Nov 30, 2006)

Yo tambien estoy necesitando lo mismo   
He visto pero salen medios caros, y la verdad que me divertiría hacerlo, así que si me puden ayudar.
Es para conectár la UPS al PC y de este módo agregar algunas funciones tales como registro de temperatura, apagado automático, respaldo de archivos ante eventual apagón.

Les adjunto la imagen y la descripción que trae el manual sobre los pines del receptáculo DB-9
1- Batería baja (colector abierto)
2- Sin conexión
3- Sin conexión
4- Cierre remoto en batería (5 a 12V CC)
5- Comun
6- Cierre remoto (puente al pin5); cualquier modo de operación 
7- Batería baja (emisor abierto)
8- Falla en el suministro principal de energía (emisor abierto)
9- Falla en el suministro principal de energía (colector abierto)


----------



## komputyn (Nov 11, 2009)

hola miren lo que yo necesito conectar un dispositivo USB (modem) a un puerto paralelo con conector DB9 o puede ser a un DB25 lo necesito urgente por favor alguien ayudeme


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 11, 2009)

¿Cuanto sale una placa USB PCI?


----------



## Lauta (Feb 27, 2010)

hola! yo ando en algo parecido. Para entretenerme quiero ponerle un USB a una compu vieja que tengo (amd K6-2, disco 40 gb, 128 ram, ...) en fin, la uso para experimentar y tengo solo musica. Sé que algunos modelos PC-CHIP como la mia traen pines en el mother para conectar el USB pero no los eh podido identificar, creo que la mia no tiene. 
Lo que se me ocurre es sacar los 5V de la fuente (cable rojo) y los conectores de informacion (que son dos, uno positivo que va desde 2'8 a 3'6 V para altos (unos) y uno negativo que va desde 0 a 0'3 V para bajos (ceros)) sacarlos de algun otro puerto. Tal vez estoy diciendo cualquier cosa, disculpenme si es asi, solo soy aficionado con muchas ganas de romper y hacer explotar lo que se me cruze para aprender!! jeje.

PD: Nilfred, seguro que es mas facil comprar una PCI, pero no hay nada que se compare a el orgullo de hacerlo vos mismo y verlo funcionar (aunque a veces cueste mas que comprarlo ya hecho). esa es mi opiñion, un abrazo.

arturo encontre esto, talvez te sirve. yo lo voy a probar, esta facil.


----------

